# Hypothyroidism under control...



## valleygal (17 May 2007)

Hi there, just wondering if the military accepts people who have hypothyroidism?  : (underactive thyroid) Mine is under control and I am only on one medication a day (and a daily multivitamin) but its something I have to be on forever.  However, I have been hearing mixed ideas and the MO at recruitting said 'he doesn't foresee a problem in regards to that'...but I just want to know if anyone on here has that or if it will be an issue?  ???


----------



## PiperDown (17 May 2007)

Hypothyroidism is very popular (even in the military). Many members (including myself) have this condition and are required to take medication on a daily basis.
I didn't join the military with this condition, so I cant guarantee that you wont have road blocks in the recruiting process. But, I can tell you that hypothyroidism has not restricted my employment (including NATO tours) whatsoever.

Cheers,


----------



## Armymedic (17 May 2007)

it depends what job you wish to do. 

And because the recruiter says it is ok, and people in the military may already have this condition, does not guarentee that you will be accepted either. There are too many variable (of which I do not know) that the medical boards consider before accepting your application.


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 May 2007)

As of last june when I was doing medicals for recruiting, hypothyroidism was not a big issue; during your medical you will be asked dosage of any medication (eg;synthroid) and possibly a letter from your family doctor requesting confirmation of meds, any limitations and (maybe, not sure, alzheimers settin' in) last blood labs. Again, policies may have changed, but IMHO as PiperDown stated, should not be a problem; I've known plenty with said condition wearing the uniform.


----------



## valleygal (18 May 2007)

Well I already did the physical and had to get my doctor to fill out some MED DOCS and submit my most recent bloodwork (which came back normal) and I have no other issues other then some excess weight, which I am working on...Anyways, my file is now in Ottawa and we are awaitting the answer...keep your fingers crossed for me and thank you for all your input!


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (25 May 2007)

I just found out, this past Wednesday, that I have the same issue. Under active Thyroid. Just did a thyroid scan yesterday, to rule out any lumps or bumps. It showed no activity in the Thyroid  at all, so it looks like a pill a day, for life. They reckon I picked up some sort of virus, or at some point in the past, picked up an infection that shut it down. 

It would be interesting to know how your results come back Vallygal, as my medical will almost look identical to yours. As for the excess weight, you'll shed that over time. I have the same issue. slow metabolism, and weight gain. Doctor says I will drop about 10 to 15 pounds over the next 3 or 4 months as my metabolic rate speeds back to normal. 

Frustrating? Yes, but relief that it can be fixed.


----------



## valleygal (26 May 2007)

Crazy Canuk...I will keep you posted, I go in for my interview on Tuesday and hopefully they will have some answers for me as well--regarding my 'condition'.  As of Friday, they told me they are short-handed in Ottawa so it may take up to two _more _ weeks to hear back, but since the trade I have chosen to go, closes in 4 weeks...I hope they put a rush on it!  Again, I'll let you know how I pan out.  But, again the recruitters said I have nothing to worry about--lets just hope that is the case!  Take Care...I'll be in touch!


----------



## valleygal (1 Jun 2007)

Just thought I would update you all...and to those of you who PM'd me...thanks...I am officially 'GOOD TO GO' I am allowed to take my medication while in basic.  I 'FIT' and the only thing holding me up now, is waitting for my exact date to leave for basic.  As it stands now, looks like it will be late August or early September is what they told me.  It's in the PSO's hands now...all depends on where I merit...I should find the rest out by early next week!  whoo whoo I did it!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## xo31@711ret (1 Jun 2007)

Good luck valleygirl; glad to se everything turned out OK


----------

